# 810 american round @ midstate archers in flatwoods wv



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't know if I can make that shoot, but would be interested in other shoot dates of theirs. Thanks


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

They have a website....midstatearchers.com


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*cant wait*

got to shoot outside one time this year so far, this will be a good warm up for the kick off of our season here in wv,the wv open is just around the corner.
hope to see you there.

DALE


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

Ok, Lucy...splain 810 round, please.....


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*not lucy*

Iam not lucy but here we go. the target is a 122cm size looks like the one in avatar .scoring for this is 9yellow,7red,5blue,3black,1white. you shoot 30 arrows 6 at a time 5 times at each yardage , 60yds , 50yds , 40yds .
270 points total for each yardage 810 total. hope that (splains) what you needed!

Dale


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Bowman Dan (Feb 15, 2007)

*Lucy*

Lucy thanks alot


----------



## spotman (Jun 2, 2006)

*who's going*

ok who's going to this shoot..?

if everything goes right I will be there..and I will bring Ryan and my friend may bring his whole family. So possible six people I know of...


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

Thank you...I couldn't figure this one out...and I know you're not Lucy.


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

and you said the the bull is 9''? I am going to have to go out and shoot at 60yards but it doesnt sound all that tough unless im missing something. is it known distance as well?


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*yardage*

yes the yardage is marked . its hard enough with out having to guess the distance . thats also one less excuse for me!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Thanks for mowing the grass, Lucy.

It's not hard for a competent freestyler to shoot this clean if the wind and weather cooperate and there's no oh $%$#@('s , but then you have to have a shoot off.... There in lies the real fun........


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Wow, I didn't think anyone was using that scoring method anymore. Generally the 60, 50, 40 rounds (either NFAA in yards or FITA in meters) are scored 10 through 1, like most of the FITA events.

No matter how it's scored it a good round to shoot. Have fun and tell us how you do.

Dave


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

We also shoot it as a 900 with ten ring scoring in July. Shooting it with 810 scoring just gives a lot more people the chance to get into the shoot off....Kinda like shooting vegas where you just have to shoot all tens to get into the shoot off no matter how many X's you shoot.....But I will say it's a whole lot harder to shoot a 900 in Vegas than clean on an 810.


----------



## Bowman Dan (Feb 15, 2007)

*Lucy*

Hope to see you in the shootoff again this year.:mg:


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*me to*

yea hope to make it again this year only with a different outcome, you really kicked my donkey last year!


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*ok*

ok just exactly who is coming to this shoot, I hope that wv archery champ shows up with his new MARTIN, wish I was good enough to get a free bow, just one of the perks for being the (MAYOR) I guess!


----------



## Bowman Dan (Feb 15, 2007)

*The Mayor*

I believe he's going to the Dogwood shoot in Va.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Wonder who he is riding with?


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*???*

wonder how he,s going you and stan & undertaker are going to flatwoods arent you?


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Unclegus said:


> We also shoot it as a 900 with ten ring scoring in July. Shooting it with 810 scoring just gives a lot more people the chance to get into the shoot off....Kinda like shooting vegas where you just have to shoot all tens to get into the shoot off no matter how many X's you shoot.....But I will say it's a whole lot harder to shoot a 900 in Vegas than clean on an 810.


That is the idea with the 810 round. The best part is the shoot off:darkbeer:

How do you guys run yours. The last one I was in was 1 shot closest the the center for all teh marbles. Not as much fun as a end by end shoot off IMHO

John


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Shoot off is for ten's for one end then if it's still tied, it's X's


----------



## Bowman Dan (Feb 15, 2007)

*The mayor*

I believe hes going with frank.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*dammit*

thats two tough nuts to to crack right there!


----------



## Bowman Dan (Feb 15, 2007)

*Yes it is*

But they better believe Im bringing the pain :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Bowman Dan said:


> But they better believe Im bringing the pain :icon_1_lol:


 Whatever you're smoking today must be pretty good........


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*I hear you!!*

me too I didnt really want to say it on here but , since you did - like the UNDERTAKER says its about to get big here!


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*oh boy*

talked to the mayor today . him and frank dont know where they are going yet might come to flatwoods after all!


----------



## Bowman Dan (Feb 15, 2007)

*Dogwood shoot*

Change of plans ,Roger and me might be going to roanoke due to weather.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Mayor*

better call the MAYOR & take him with you!!!


----------

